# Mood Swings...



## endymion (Oct 1, 2009)

What prompts yours?

I spent yesterday with my wife. First time we'd seen each other in a month. 

Quick background.. We've been separated for about two months now, after she left me. We had no infidelity, nothing dramatic, just a lack of communication and a different idea our of futures. 

Yesterday we spent 9 hours talking, trying to figure things out. I've spent the past month, inspired by this site, working out and getting my life together. End of the night, we kissed. Best kiss we've had in a LONG time. She hugged me, and said "Wow, you are in great shape!" (I've dropped a few kilos, and put on a decent amount of muscle - working out stopped me from going crazy).

Went home feeling amazing, and really hopeful.

Cut to tonight, Saturday night. Sitting at home, alone. And a complete mood swing. Thinking about how good yesterday went had managed to make me feel worse, because I still can't see a way through for us, a way that we can work things out. So as great as yesterday was, it's made me feel worse today.

I'm not looking for solutions from you fine folks, this site has already helped me SO much it's impossible to describe. 

I'd just like to know, what are the moments that spark your mood swings, and how do you deal with them?


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

my post was a response to exactly this - made me feel mad - 
now I try to enjoy the good ones - and know that when the bad ones come they will pass - but lots of my moods are still sadly based on some obscure idea of whether things re looking positive for my relationship which is such a load of cr** because I don't even have a relationship anymore - looking forward to a time when I am not still 'reacting' to him......it's hard - but it is early days for you guys yet...do you want her back?


----------



## endymion (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, yeah, I do. 

We both love each other, but have realised that may not be enough to carry us through the rest of our lives. I want her; a normal, happy life. She wants grand things - travel, career, the usual story. And she's got the skill and ability to get them. So we have different plans and different goals. It is, as most things on this site are, tricky. 

I enjoy the good moods, but they always seem to be matched with the emotional crash. Those good days end up overwhelmed, because negative emotion seems to have so much more power than the positive.

Hence, my general mood swings question. Making sure I'm not the only one...


----------

